
Betalist Review: Is It Worth Paying $129 to List Your Startup? - ivandrag
https://www.netcrumb.com/betalist-review/
======
ddtaylor
What I don't understand about some of these sites is who is the target
consumer? I mean I get that the customers are startups, but who is going to
the site looking for random startups? What do they get out of it?

~~~
ivandrag
I guess it's entrepreneurs of tech startups that want to check what's new or
their competition. Appsumo it's making a lot of money by posting life time
deals for different software services. What would be their target customer?
Same example with Product Hunt, people go there to discover new tech startups.

